# Banchetto 101 or Tecnofront HWD Techstation?



## DanishDevil (Jul 14, 2009)

This will be used for reviewing motherboards, so I will be swapping out boards very often.  I like pretty stuff, and I personally think the HSPC ones are fugly.

The Banchetto 101 is fairly well-known as a high-end techstation, and you can find lots of reviews if you google "Banchetto 101."  I have been trying to find any information I can about the Tecnofront HWD, but luckily I found something.  Here's a review of the Tecnofront HWD (not in English unfortunately).

Which would be better?

One concern is that the Tecnofront HWD's acrylic is not thick enough, but from the pictures, while not being as thick as the Banchetto, it seems to be thick enough.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 14, 2009)

I say... Banchetto 101.. And grab Binge's.. 

 The banchetto 101 is a sweet tech station.. Very nicely built and hands down one of the best/ or the best out there!


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 14, 2009)

If I get the Banchetto, I'm getting Binge's.  I just need to sell the majority of my Xbox stuff, since I'm grabbing a pair of HD 280 Pros first.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 14, 2009)

Gotta have the headphones first don't you! Grrr... lol.. Nah, Best of luck


----------



## boomstik360 (Jul 14, 2009)

Yes get binges it is awesome and hes a good guy


----------



## MRCL (Jul 14, 2009)

HWDs thickness is 5mm and 3mm on the radiator mount... they say it could be thicker, but its alright.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 14, 2009)

I believe the Banchetto's thickness is 8mm, but it's got a lot less acrylic than the HWD.


----------



## MRCL (Jul 14, 2009)

By the way, heres a google translatet review from a german magazine over at XS.
http://translate.google.de/translat...830748#post3830748&sl=de&tl=en&hl=de&ie=UTF-8


----------



## douglatins (Jul 14, 2009)

+1 for Binge


----------

